# substituting applesauce for sugar in recipes



## dfoy (Nov 20, 2001)

My 11 mo old is starting to eat more solids and I would like to bake whole wheat banana bread, whole wheat pancakes, etc but don't want all the sugar that my recipes call for. Does anyone know the exact exchange for using applesauce instead of sugar? Thanks a bunch!


----------



## Clarity (Nov 19, 2001)

someone will know...my only caution, proceed carefully. A friend once brought apple-sauce sweetened scones to an event...and everyone found them very , ah, "cleansing".


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

I'm familiar with substituting applesauce for fat in recipes, but not for sugar. I think for substituting sugar that thawed apple juice concentrate is the usual substitue.

here are some substitues for white sugar, just remember they can change the texture of baked goods.

if recipe calls for 1 cup white sugar:

1 to 1 1/3 cups barley malt ( a kind of syrup)
1 to 1 1/3 cup brown rice syrup

remember to reduce the amount of liquid in the recipe by 1/4 cup for each 1 cup of either syrup. Both of these are about 1/2 as sweet as white sugar.

I couldn't find a substitue amount for juice concentrate. I have used these syrups with good results.


----------



## dfoy (Nov 20, 2001)

Thanks for the info!


----------



## margareta (Jul 6, 2002)

Hi - One thing you might try is simply putting in a bit less sugar than the recipe suggests. Omitting it entirely might be a problem, but I've cut the sugar in half with no ill effects - and if the flavor isn't right, you can coat with jelly - not particularly a health improvement, but it will preserve your investment of time and ingredients! Also, if honey (not generally recommended for those under one because of infant botulsim) is in the recipe, you might try blackstrap molasses. One good thing about the weanling set - they don't yet know banana bread and pancakes are 'supposed' to be sweet! Good luck.


----------

